# Crypt ID??



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Can anyone help me confirm whether this is in fact a C. Florida Sunset as it was sold to me or not? I dont remember where I purchased it from, that was way too long ago. This plant has been grown emersed.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

May be some form of wendtii. Not sure, though.

If you have a close up of the opened spathe that would help.

Bill


----------

